# Happy Birthday Joiseygal



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sharon!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day! Here's your song!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday kiddo,


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy birthday Sharon.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday Joiseygal!


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a wonderful birthday Sharon!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

May you have the Happiest of Birthdays, Joiseygal!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

happy birthday!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes!  I'm babysitting right now, but tonight I'm going to enjoy KFC and the movie Final Destination 5 with my daughter! Only 5 more hours to go!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sharon! All the best to you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! I just had a nice dinner with my daughter and now we are going to watch Final Destination part 5. My daughter also surprised me with cleaning my bathroom and getting a matching bathroom set for it.  I'm a happy camper!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Joiseygal, the only mummer I know!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.............!!!


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

you mean happy crapper, right? lol
glad you had a nice Birthday Sharon!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sharon! - Sorry I am late


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Joiseygal !! I hope you had a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!! *


----------

